# Elevenses...



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

"The Mutt" left a nice long set of elevenses on the road today. Amazing what proper fuel flow will do for engine power. :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

________________________________
________________________________ Like this??arty:


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Yup! That's what it looked like.:lol:

I've never had a car that could do that. Of course, practical me, I immediately thought of the 500 miles or more worth of tread I just left on the pavement.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

11's are for the street, congrats!! Fun stuff! Made the build worth it, gotta love Pontiac torque! I just laugh when I think I have to replace the tires at 5k miles, should put a smile on your face! It sucks trying to get the rubber out of the inner fenderwells. I leave the rubber on my 90 454 SS as a victory badge!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In the mid '80's I worked for a large tire company, and had access to an endless supply of 14" bias ply "take offs" for my '65 GTO. They always had about 1/3 of their life left, and they were free. I would burn through them in a week and mount up another set. There were a lot of "elevens" back then, and a lot of rubber smoke inside the car!! I ran bias-belted junk on that car until the early '90's when I'd sort of "matured" and ante'd up for radials......It seems that my u-joints and clutches last forever these days!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Had a pair of Sears tires years ago that I got used and put on my 73 GS 350 Buick. They made the most acrid green smoke lol. I mean it stunk! Got busted once by a park ranger and he got out and measured em at well over 100 feet long. He chewed me out but I never got in any trouble over it. I remember seeing the speedo hovering around 90 mph in third and the car just sitting there enveloped in smoke. Ah memories.....

Post some pics of those, I was actually considering starting a thread myself on burnouts and road tatoos. There are quite a few at a stoplight in front of the GM Wentzville plant. And it's a flashing yellow. :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't wait till my "slick factory" is finished!arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't you mean SMOKE factory?? Or are you really rich enough to have your own slick factory built??? Where's MY slick factory??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It will double as a smoke factory. Just ship me your new tires. I will gladly mount them, fry them and return them as slicks!!!!:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh...I see. You're VOLUNTEERING to be my slick factory! How generous!!! (If you videotaped the making of said slicks, it might actually be WORTH it!!) Too funny.......


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

After having the new carb installed the timing didn't seem quite right anymore. One of the guys at the garage offered to help me with it for free, so I took him up on the offer.

He got it set and we took it out for a ride. At a stop sign I looked at him and said, how about an eleven? He looked at me a bit confused and then I mashed the "go fast pedal". 

"Damn!" was the only thing he said before laughing.


----------

